# Dave Palumbo Tijuana Farmacia



## John Ziegler (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 27, 2016)

Dumb video, prices through the roof.....


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 27, 2016)

He looks pretty rough.


----------



## DF (Dec 27, 2016)

1982 is that when this video was made?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 27, 2016)

No, it was recent....HGH wasnt available back in 1982 and Dave was a youngster in 82.....



DF said:


> 1982 is that when this video was made?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 27, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> He looks pretty rough.



Of course he does. Dave Palumbo was one of bodybuildings biggest guinea pigs.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 27, 2016)

It's not all that recent now either. I remember seen this video a few years back


----------



## Yaya (Dec 27, 2016)

He looks like John Travoltas mutant cousin "Doug"


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 27, 2016)

Those are the dummy prices everything is negociable in tj


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 27, 2016)

I was kinda scared when i was walking around that place..Thank god one of us spoke spanish


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 27, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I was kinda scared when i was walking around that place..Thank god one of us spoke spanish



Haven't been there in 25 years, back in those days the biggest fear was cops taking all your money or throwing you in jail for a fabricated crime.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 27, 2016)

Not safe to travel to these days....



Zeigler said:


> Haven't been there in 25 years, back in those days the biggest fear was cops taking all your money or throwing you in jail for a fabricated crime.


----------



## Battletoad (Jan 19, 2017)

"Doug Travolta" ROFL


----------

